# Cg7 and cg16 help



## Haveit (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all I'm going to buy a new set of irons tomorrow and just looking for help making my final descision. I've narrowed it down to cg16 in chrome or cg7 in black pearl. I couldnt feel much difference between the two and the cg7 ar £50 cheaper and I prefer the look of them. Only thing I'm worried about is the quality of the black pearl finish, how long does it last? Anyone more experienced who could give me any key difference between the two models?


----------

